# Whirlpool clothes washer overflowed



## dismas (Jan 15, 2010)

Today my Whirlpool washing machine overflowed. Am I right in thinking that there's a sensor to tell the washer when to stop putting water into the tub and start agitating for the rinse? Is it replaceable?


Model: Whirlpool Ultimate Care II

Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

first off, how did you get it to stop filling? Did you have to turn the water off or just turn the machine off. If you had to turn the water off you would have a stuck solenoid on the water valve. If you got it to stop by turning the machine off then most likely you have a bad water pressure switch. Both are replaceable. Also you need to check for a plugged pressure switch hose first before you replace any parts.


----------



## dismas (Jan 15, 2010)

We stopped it by turning off the washer. 

Where is and how do I check a pressure switch hose?

Any recommendations on where to get the parts?


----------



## dismas (Jan 15, 2010)

Did I say something wrong?


----------

